# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 13-07-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 04-07-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Distance Learning!" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20856

Titulli: "Mesimi ne distance!Korespondenca." (postuar 13-07-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20854

Titulli: "Cilet lloj te syve i pelqeni?" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga kosovarja18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20852

Titulli: "Microsoft publisher 2002 mesazh gabimi 1706" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20851

Titulli: "Tufa" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20850

Titulli: "a mendoni se do te hyjme ne bashkimin   europian ne 2010?" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20849

Titulli: "a mendoni sedo te hyjme ne bashkimin europian ne 210?" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20848

Titulli: "Qendrimi I Greqise Ndaj Pakicave Kombetare....." (postuar 13-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20847

Titulli: "MONICA BELLUCI coments and photos....." (postuar 13-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20845

Titulli: "gjergj kastrioti skenderbeu....." (postuar 13-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20844

Titulli: "Mirdita krenaria dhe lavdia e dinastisë së Derës të Kapidanit" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20841

Titulli: "Ne vetem heshtim duke u shnderruar ne skllever vullnetare!" (postuar 13-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20840

Titulli: "Pamje nga filma që ju kanë lënë mbresa." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20837

Titulli: "Nene Terezes Po I Hiqet Emri Shqiptar" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20834

Titulli: "Temperamenti" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20830

Titulli: "Zgjidhja e prometeut." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20829

Titulli: "QUMESHTI I NENES" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20826

Titulli: "A duhet te jemi te opsesionuar pas SHQIPERISE?" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga USHK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20823

Titulli: "shteti i epirit..." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20812

Titulli: "Nje lajm sensacional" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20811

Titulli: "historia e shkodres........" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20810

Titulli: "kryengritja popullore shqiptare 1912-1915" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20809

Titulli: "arkeologjia shqiptare photos........." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20808

Titulli: "MARKO BOCARI heroi shqiptar qe greket e bejne te tyrin lexoni........." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20807

Titulli: "kurani dhe shkenca" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20805

Titulli: "Kurani Dhe Shkenca" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20804

Titulli: "Kurani Dhe Shkenca" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20803

Titulli: "PYESNI PSIKOLOGUN (Me modesti )" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20802

Titulli: "perse nuk mund te hyj tek koshi i postimeve?ndihme.........." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20801

Titulli: "Barsaleta banale" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga CuniRr.Bardhyl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20800

Titulli: "jeni dashuruar ndonjehere me mesuesen" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20799

Titulli: "Djali Dhe Magjistari" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20795

Titulli: "Djali dhe Magjistari" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20794

Titulli: "nuk mund te gjej temen'ah keta vajzat'....." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20798

Titulli: "Nënë Tereza si Skënderbeu" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20790

Titulli: "masakrat maqedonase ndaj popullit shqiptar photos..." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20789

Titulli: "msaktrat maqedonase ndaj popullit shqiptar photos..." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20788

Titulli: "Cili eshte qendrimi juaj per martesen Shqiptar-Te huaj" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20787

Titulli: "Djali Dhe Magjistari" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20786

Titulli: "rritet numri i shqiptareve qekerkojnendryshimin e emrave te tyre ne greqisht.." (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20784

Titulli: "Ç'mendim keni për Britney Spears?" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20783

Titulli: "Molla e sherrit apo pula e sherrit?" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga luton_boy_uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20782

Titulli: "Politikanet Shqiptare Te Afte Per Te Udhehequr!!!!" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20780

Titulli: "Sida-Li Washore*" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga E.S.J.V.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20779

Titulli: "Me rap 4 me Nan" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20777

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga eva" (postuar 12-07-2003 nga lushnjare_embel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20776

Titulli: "Me duhet të gjej një numër telefoni në Kosovë" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga qazwsx01)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20774

Titulli: "Dorezimi i plote , ne dore te Krishtit." (postuar 11-07-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20773

Titulli: "Më nevoitet ndihma juaj" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga DriniM)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20768

Titulli: "Rruga e veshtire e Shqiperise drejt Globalizimit" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20766

Titulli: "Diplomat e huaja, njihen edhe ne Shqiperi" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20764

Titulli: "Enverin e vrane bluzat e bardha?" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20763

Titulli: "Opozita, shoqeria civile dhe zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20762

Titulli: "Të interesuar për pullat postare?" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20761

Titulli: "Veshtiresi per te mbetur shtatzene!!" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga GrisiStar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20760

Titulli: "Fantasi" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga PhillyDIMe215)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20759

Titulli: "Vllaznia Ne UEFA" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20755

Titulli: "Për lirimin e Limajt nuk ekziston asnjë arsye bindëse" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20754

Titulli: "Francezi dhe Shqiptari !" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20752

Titulli: "ambasada shqiptare ne Itali (rome)" (postuar 11-07-2003 nga klaracelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20751

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cilet lloj te syve i pelqeni?
 o 'jeshile' (3 vota)
 o 'ulliri' (0 vota)
 o 'te kalter' (1 vota)
 o 'geshtenje' (0 vota)
 o 'te shkruar' (0 vota)
 o 'te larem' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20852

Sondazh: a keni besim qe do hyjme ne europen e bashkuar?
 o 'shprehuni lirshem...' (0 vota)
 o 'jepni opinionet tuaja...' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20848

Sondazh: a mendoni se minoritaret grek luajne rol pozitiv per udheheqjen greke?
 o 'shprehni lirshem opinionet tuaja' (0 vota)
 o '..............' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20847

Sondazh: A ju pelqen Britney Spears?
 o 'po, vetem nga pamja seksi' (0 vota)
 o 'po, eshte muzikante e talentuar' (0 vota)
 o 'edhe nga pamja, edhe si kengetare, s'ke c'i shan' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk me pelqen dhe pike.' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20783

Sondazh: Cilin nga keta politikane do ta votonit per kryetar te Unionit Shqiperi-Kosove?
 o 'Agim Çeku' (2 vota)
 o 'Emrush Xhemajli' (10 vota)
 o 'Pandeli Majko' (3 vota)
 o 'Ilir Meta' (2 vota)
 o 'Ibrahim Rugova' (5 vota)
 o 'Hashim Thaçi' (5 vota)
 o 'Muhamet Mavraj' (3 vota)
 o 'Rexhep Mejdani' (2 vota)
 o 'Rexhep Qosja' (2 vota)
 o 'Sali Berisha' (3 vota)
 o 'Fazli Veliu' (2 vota)
 o 'Ramush Hajradinaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Alfred Moisiu' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20567

Sondazh: Si e pelqeni lekuren tek femra?
 o 'zeshkane natyrale' (9 vota)
 o 'te bardha bore' (2 vota)
 o 'te bardha natyrale por te nxira nga dielli/plazhi' (4 vota)
 o 's'ka tendesi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20492

Sondazh: Ciao
 o 'Ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'cia' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20389

Sondazh: Sa Zgjat Lumturia
 o '1 cast' (5 vota)
 o 'Pergjithmone' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20341

Sondazh: Kush E ka Masken Me te Bukur
 o 'I Arratisuri' (0 vota)
 o 'AK-47' (1 vota)
 o 'Princi' (0 vota)
 o 'Korcar' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20332

Sondazh: Sa ka zgjatur endrra me e gjate?
 o '1 minute' (0 vota)
 o 'me pak se nje minute' (4 vota)
 o 'me shume se nje minute' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20166


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 04-07-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 144 Anetare te rinj
 o 228 Tema te reja
 o 4,123 Postime te reja
 o 7 Sondazhe te reja

----------

